# Old plow vid!



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Found this today on the comp....sorry im a little shaky with the free hand!

http://i250.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid250.photobucket.com/albums/gg278/tls22/snowplow35.flv


----------



## ctd992500 (Oct 17, 2007)

vid looks good that's a nice skid steer. It didn't look like a lot of snow their you have a zero tollerance contract for the dealer or just the way maybe it looks? Either way nice vid.


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

That video cant be too old, "What kind gone" isnt that old, or at least hasnt been on the local station for long. Nice video! And REALLY nice Cat.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

ctd992500;550524 said:


> vid looks good that's a nice skid steer. It didn't look like a lot of snow their you have a zero tollerance contract for the dealer or just the way maybe it looks? Either way nice vid.


Lol yeah by the time i took that vid there was about a inch....we had 4 inches on the ground! It was the first event of the year, we had to go out there before the 2-3 inches of rain wash it away! That vid was taken around 5am! Thanks for the comment!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

farmerkev;550528 said:


> That video cant be too old, "What kind gone" isnt that old, or at least hasnt been on the local station for long. Nice video! And REALLY nice Cat.


Yeah, it was the first vid of the year! I forgot about it, so i guess its not that old! Thanks for the comments!


----------



## fordplowkid (Feb 26, 2008)

man i miss plowing in the skid loader sweet vid and great music
ford power


----------



## plowindiesel (Feb 20, 2008)

good music and awesome machine


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

nice stuff. id really have to trust an operator to push a box in a brand new car lot lol


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice video


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

fordplowkid;554134 said:


> man i miss plowing in the skid loader sweet vid and great music
> ford power


Thanks man, yeah i cant wait for next winter!


plowindiesel;554206 said:


> good music and awesome machine


Thanks man, let it snow!


06HD BOSS;554233 said:


> nice stuff. id really have to trust an operator to push a box in a brand new car lot lol


Yeah its all about trust...they are good with it! Plus i like to take chances!



deere615;554241 said:


> Nice video


Thanksussmileyflag


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

you need to make a buzzer at the end of the video so i know to wake up when it over, lol

just kidding, nice video!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

stroker79;554486 said:


> you need to make a buzzer at the end of the video so i know to wake up when it over, lol
> 
> just kidding, nice video!


Now now doug just because u had one snowy year does not mean ur mr plow! Perhaps u should go cut some grass, ur always typing and not working!


----------

